# mysterious files appear: ntuser.dat.log1/log2



## C T Cargill (Oct 22, 2008)

The following files have suddenly appeared on my desktop:
ntuser.dat.Log1, and ntuser.dat.Log2. How do I rid myself of these or, if they are necessary where can they be safely stored (but not on my desktop). 

While on the subject i've also contracted the following error message:

A runtime error has occured. Do you wish to debug?
Line:29
Error: Type mismatch.

When I then try to debug, my efforts are unsuccessful.

Thank you ......CTC


----------

